# Cellulose Sanding Sealer



## Ian (1 Dec 2010)

Hi

I have been using shellac sanding sealer and was wondering can anyone tell me the benifits of using Cellulose Sanding Sealer.

I have found that shellac can clog the sandpaper if it is old but was wondering if the Cellulose Sanding Sealer is better at not clogging.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Dodge (1 Dec 2010)

Cellulose sanding sealer works for me!

I save shellac products for french polishing 

Dodge


----------



## mailee (1 Dec 2010)

I always use cellulose sanding sealer as I find the shellac one tends to be soft. Cellulose sanding sealer dries quickly and once fully cured is hard and easy to sand. It does however soften the underlying coats when it is applied if they are also cellulose. :wink:


----------



## Ian (1 Dec 2010)

Would this be ok as a sealer below french polish?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## mailee (1 Dec 2010)

I am afraid I can't help on this one as I have never used French Polish.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (3 Dec 2010)

This is a question we haven't been asked before because normally customers that are french polishing use Shellac Sanding Sealer. In saying that we can't see you experiencing any problems using the Cellulose SS beneath french polish.

Hope this helps

Ian


----------



## wisno (10 Dec 2010)

Yes nitrocellulose coating should be okay.
It dry quickly, easy to be handled with very good result.

Good luck

http://www.wisnofurniturefinishing.com/2009/10/nc-clear-coating.html


----------



## Ian (10 Dec 2010)

Thanks all

I've ordered some so I do some tests.

Cheers

Ian


----------

